# 'War Surgery in Afghanistan and Iraq: A Series of Cases, 2003-2007'



## Blackadder1916 (5 Aug 2008)

*'War Surgery in Afghanistan and Iraq: A Series of Cases, 2003-2007' * 
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/08/04/america/wounded.php


> By Donald G. McNeil Jr.   International Herald Tribune  Monday, August 4, 2008
> 
> The pictures show shredded limbs, burned faces, profusely bleeding wounds. The subjects are mostly American GIs, but they include Iraqis and Afghans, some of them young children.
> 
> ...



Here is a link to the Borden Institute if one is interested in ordering a copy of this publication or any of their other titles, some of which are available for download in pdf.
http://www.bordeninstitute.army.mil/published.html


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (10 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the resource, some good reading there.


----------

